# Google Apps - Masking URL



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,
I have a domain name _mydomain.com_ . I have signed up for Google Apps for my domain.I have changed the Required MX Records and successfully activated email services for my domain name.

Now I have changed CNAME Records so typing _mail.mydomain.com_points to my email. However _mail.mydomian.com_ gets redirected to *www.google.com/a/mydomain.com/ServiceLogin?service=mail&passive=true&rm=false&continue=http%3A%2F%2Fmail.google.com%2Fa%2Fmydomain.com%2F&bsv=1k96igf4806cy&ltmpl=default&ltmplcache=2

Is there anyway to MASK the actual url so that typing _mail.mydomain.com_* does not get replaced by the above link, that is to mask it such that it only displays mail.mydomain.com
*
Thank You


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 5, 2008)

it is not possible AFAIK 

( to be more technical, you can mask using cname records but then there cannot be mx records for domain names with cname records and mails wont be delivered  )

but you can change the google logo on the top left with your own 

_


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you for your Reply.
Yes, I know we can change the google logo,  But I have read somewhere that we can mask url.
Long ago,  I had a .co.cc domain name, I could mask the original url to which .co.cc redirected.
But now i have a TLD and unable to find an option to mask url.AFAIK There is some java or PHP Script used to do this.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 5, 2008)

i added some info in my post but u replied fast 

btw I'm not sure abt jscript and php solutions as you have to host them somewhere..


_


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 5, 2008)

okay ,but anyways it redirects to *www.google.com/a/mydomain.com/ServiceLogin?service=mail&passive=true&rm=false&co ntinue=http%3A%2F%2Fmail.google.com%2Fa%2Fmydomain .com%2F&bsv=1k96igf4806cy&ltmpl=default&ltmplcache =2
SO,CAN WE directly mask the redirect?
No problem in hosting a script Since i can host any script as i have unlimited space and bandwidth .( *hostmonster.com)
So if you know any script,please do reply. Thank you


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 8, 2008)

No Professional Webmaster here?


----------

